# Problem bei startx bzw xscreensaver

## Hennich

Ich habe kürzlich ein emerge -DavNu world durchgeführt, und seitdem funktioniert startx nicht mehr so, wie es sollte.

Normalerweise logge ich mich per Konsole ein (als Nutzer, nicht root!) und starte dann manuell die grafische Oberfläche.

Dabei erhalte ich nun folgende Fehlermeldung:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> xauth:  file /home/hennich/.serverauth.3426 does not exist
> 
> X.Org X Server 1.10.4
> ...

 

Ich habe auch versucht, einfach xscreensaver allein zu starten. Das liefert die letzten Zeilen, nur stattdessen mit :0.0 als versuchtem Display.

xscreensaver-demo liefert

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Gtk-warning: cannot open display: :0.0
> 
> 

 

Da es nach dem Update geschah, habe ich die Vermutung, dass irgendwo jetzt vielleicht USE-flags fehlen. Aber der USE-flag X ist global gesetzt.

config-files habe ich nicht geändert.

Ich hoffe, ich habe alle wichtigen Informationen geliefert.

----------

## Finswimmer

/home/hennich/.xinitrc: Zeile 8: xmodmap: Kommando nicht gefunden. 

und du scheinst Probleme mit deinem Touchpad zu haben:

(EE) Query no Synaptics: 6003C8

(EE) AlpsPS/2 ALPS GlidePoint Unable to query/initialize Synaptics hardware.

(EE) PreInit returned 11 for "AlpsPS/2 ALPS GlidePoint"

----------

